# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Tintoretto (Jacopo Tintoretto)

## Appia_1978

Το Tintoretto στη Σάμη. Δυστυχώς δεν ενθυμούμαι το έτος. Πρέπει να ήταν 1989-90. Μπορεί κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει και ξέρει μήπως για ποια εταιρεία ταξίδευε τότε; 
XXX.JPG

----------


## esperos

> Το Tintoretto στη Σάμη. Δυστυχώς δεν ενθυμούμαι το έτος. Πρέπει να ήταν 1989-90. Μπορεί κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει και ξέρει μήπως για ποια εταιρεία ταξίδευε τότε;
> 
> 
> XXX.JPG


Tο  έτος  πρέπει  να  ήταν  το  1990  και  η  εταιρία  ήταν  η  Marisud,  με  έδρα  την  Napoli,  που  το  αγόρασε  το  1989  από  την  Adriatica.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ Έσπερε!

Ταξίδευε για λογαριασμό της Marisud ή ήταν ναυλωμένο σε άλλη εταιρεία;

----------


## starce

Ta xromata stin tziminiera inai tis Marisud Napoli, Malon htan navlomeno apo mia elliniki eteria giati  dhen fimame poy h Marisud ixai pote vikatis dromologia dronologia me prorismo Ellada. Mipos ekanai kati taxidia gia tin 7 Island h moni poy ixai standard dromolia kai gia Zakinthos kai Kefalonia apo Italia.

----------


## a.molos

Βρήκα στο αρχείο μου μια παλιά όμορφη κάρτα του πλοίου, στο λιμάνι του Brindizi,χρονολογούμενη απο το 1966. Θα ανέβασω και μία απο την Jadrolinija μόλις την "ανακαλύψω" :Smile: .

jacopo_tintoretto_1966_1.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφη καρτ-ποστάλ!!!

----------


## starce

File a.molos, afto den inai to limani toy Brindisi omos ths Ancona. To Jacopo Tintoretto se afti thn kart-postal exi ta xromata ths LINEE MARITTIME DELL'ADRIATICO poy ixai dromologia Italia Yugoslavia prin perasoyn sth Adriatica (grammes kai ploia)

----------


## τοξοτης

Built by Apuania yards of Marina di Carrara, Italy a yard which realized many excellent ro/paxes, started serving for “Linee Marittime dellΆAdriatico”, a company belonging to the shipowner Lolli Ghetti, in 1966, connecting Italy and Jugoslavia. In 1980 the company stopped its services and this ferry, like the fleet-mate “Tiziano”, was bought by Finmare group to be transferred to Adriatica, the same of what happened  in 1975 to Si.Re.Na., the company of Lolli Ghetti which stopped services selling all the ferries to Si.Re.Mar., another company of Finmare. Adriatica, rerouted immediately the ferry on their Jugoslavian services: first operated with her original name “Jacopo Tintoretto” and white livery – sand brown funnel, in 1983 the ferry “loses her first name”, maintaining only the surname “Tintoretto”, being also repainted with the new sand-brown livery, which was dominating over all the ferries except for the “Egitto Express” of 1991, the last ferry carrying the white livery. Being operated only on peak periods, she was linking mainly the port of Bari, connecting it to the near Dubrovnik, even if being operated once a week also on aparticolar route, sailing from Dubrovnik to Zadar and, surprisingly, to Rimini! In the 80Άs the adriatic resort, better known for its beaches and discotheques, was also a port of call of the small “Tintoretto”, a service early abandoned probably due to the inhadequate facilities of the small port (in fact, with worst atmospheric conditions the port of call switched to Ancona). The adventure under Adriatica colours came to an end in 1988, probably due of the imminent delivery of two Fincantieri sisters and the ferry, after a charter period to the “sister” Tirrenia for Naples – Caralis line, was sold to Marisud, a company which linked Naples with the two main Italian islands, Olbia in Sardinia and Palermo in Sicily. After this short spell, also for this ferry came the period to taste the Red Sea waters: in 1990 she started linking Suezand Jeddah, then Suez with Aqaba, then she entered the “big family” El Salam as the “El Salam 93”. She came out without damage from Red Sea in 1996 when, after being sold to Turkish interests, started linking Trabzon in Turkey and Sochi, in Georgia as “Gurgen 2”. However the “Red Sea maledition” didnΆt leave the ferry, which was caught by fire in 2000 and sank soon after the departure from Trabzon. Refloated in 2002, was towed to her final destination, Aliaga, for being scrapped.

Jacopo Tintoretto_1.jpg

*Ship*
Tintoretto (1983)


*Call Sign*
ICJA


*GRT*
2.712


*Dimensions*
99,98 x 15,02 x 4,34


*Speed*
18 knots


*Beds*
368


*Lane meters*
216


*Registry* *port**.*
Venice


*Former Names/Own*
Jacopo Tintoretto – *Linee Marittime dellΆAdriatico* 1966-80
Jacopo Tintoretto – *Adriatica Navigazione* 1980-83

*New Names/Owners*
Tintoretto – *Marisud* 1989-90
Sara I – *Baltic* *Sea* *Business* 1990-93
Farah I – *El* *Salam* 1993-94
El Salam 93 – *El* *Salam* 1994-95
Farah I – *El Salam* 1995-96
Gurgen 2 – *Gurgen* *Turizm* 1996-02
Scrapped at Aliaga, Turkey 2002

http://www.adriaticandaegeanferries.com/uffizi/commis/6301.jp

----------

